# My First Ever Post



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello!  

Wow where to start?  This is all completely new to me, I've never been on a forum before and only joined FF a few days ago. 

Guess a bit of background would be a good place to start.... I'm 33 and my wonderful DH is 30.  We've been TTC for 2 years.

After 18 months of TTC I was referred to the fertility clinic at St Albans where a Laparoscopy confirmed my worst fears...  both my tubes were blocked and the chances of conceiving naturally were zero!  I'll never forget getting that news - I thought my world had ended! The words were jumbled up in my head but the zero sign the consultant made with his fingers was definitely a big fat zero!  I was told my only option was to have my tubes remove and start IVF.

So today, 3 months after the news, I'm sitting hear recovering from a bilateral salpingectomies (both tubes removed) done 12 days ago. I'm recovering well although a bit slower than i thought (i thought I'd be running for my morning train by now!) and looking forward positively to starting what i have no doubt will be an emotional journey! My first IVF consult is Wed (Aug 4th).

I've been reading IVF Diaries which have helped my understand the process (and emotions) but they have also scared me slightly....  the enormity of it all had started to hit!

I'm sure there will be hundreds of questions, emotions and hurdles in the coming months but for now I'm taking every step as it comes.  I can't think to far forward because it freaks me out!

I'm hoping FF will help me along my journey to becoming a mummy!. This and a lot of  and   !


----------



## tracey123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello!

Wishing you a good recovery from your op and all the very best with the IVF.  It does seem to be very daunting but exciting at the same time.  I think taking things one step at a time is a good way to go on your journey, and people on FF will be a great support and encouragement.  It's very reassuring to know that you are not on your own and there are people who understand what you are going through.  Have you read the 'Empty Arms' link?

Sending you a big hug
Tracey


----------



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for my first reply and the kind message!!  

I think FF is great, It's so good to read other peoples experiences. I've learnt so much already.  I haven't read the 'Empty Arms' link yet, I'll go and have a look now. Thx.

x


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Mrs F

I hope you are continuing to recover well    I just wanted to say good luck with your upcoming IVF tx.  It sure is a really emotional time, but worth every moment when you have that positive pg test!

FF was a huge support for me when I was going through tx, and I'm sure it will be for you too.  If you want to know anything, feel free to ask.  

I look forward to hearing how your getting on!
Linda xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I hope you are recovering nicely now from your operation  take it easy for now.
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ceri & Linda

Thanks for your messages!  Recovering well and as of yesterday I'm officially on the waiting list for IVF at Hammersmith! Yay!!!  Been told it will be approx 4 wks for first appt at h/s then approx 2 months from then..... Double Yay!!!!    

I'm sure i'll be asking loads of questions in the coming months and will be an active member of the site!

x


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats great news, and the time will fly in between now and your appointments!   

Lots of luck to you...take care!! xxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi MrsF8  

I am in a similar postion as yourself that both my tubes are blocked/damaged somehow which nobody can explain why    

I only joined FF last weekend upon starting my FSH (drugs) and I am on day 12 of then with hopefully ec on Monday 9th . The whole IVF is s slow process and hopefully a successful process for all us ladies on here.

ON an evening there are chats in the chatroom where you can get instant info to help you along the way.

Hope you continue to recovery well and good luck with your consultation.  

Love Debs
x


----------

